# New to the site - Conversion Admin



## Administrator

Hello all,

My name is Jeff from Chicago and created this section we can all get to know each other.

Ping me with you have any questions about the site or in general.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Administrator

Whoops,

Posted under Admin account, here is my new account if ya need me.

Jeff


----------



## krismimo

ah sweet thanks!


----------



## WandaJ

ok, I looked at the banner at the top, and someone before me was right - it is unbalanced. It's all about men chasing women, with women being passive receiver of attention and affection. Change at least one of those couples to show her doing the work!

And I still do not know where to go to change colors, from pink to blue? bottom right corner, but of what?


----------



## T&T

WandaJ said:


> ok, I looked at the banner at the top, and someone before me was right - it is unbalanced. It's all about men chasing women, with women being passive receiver of attention and affection. Change at least one of those couples to show her doing the work!
> 
> And I still do not know where to go to change colors, from pink to blue? bottom right corner, but of what?


Hi Wanda,

Go into user CP

Then Edit options

Go to the bottom and see forum skin

Select alternate view

Shazam :smile2:


----------



## Administrator

sargon said:


> So are you new to the site or are you the same person behind both user IDs?
> 
> This is confusing


New to the site, I used the site admin log in and then created my own shortly after.

Jeff


----------



## coffee4me

What's VS stand for? 

Very Special Jeff


----------



## coffee4me

I just noticed there is a VS Glen are you related?


----------



## Administrator

coffee4me said:


> What's VS stand for?
> 
> Very Special Jeff


Parent company name - VerticalScope - we are both Admins.:nerd:

Jeff


----------

